# The Mummy: Dragon Emperor



## Shiriko (Aug 2, 2008)

._. Ugh. I miss the first two so bad, after seeing this. It's on scale with the Scorpian King, in way of complete fail. Random actor switches (His wife is suddenly different) and horrid acting at times.

The yeti's are adorable. For someone who can turn into mythical creatures, and control the elements, Jet Li sure does suck. D: He's a dragon for all of 20 seconds, and some funky thing for another 20 seconds.

Yeah... no. Crappy movie, I shoulda gone and seen the Dark Knight again (IMAX! <3) instead. ._.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Aug 2, 2008)

Rachel Weisz declined to be in the movie because she felt she was too young to have a 21 year old son and she didn't want people thinking she was old


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 2, 2008)

Clay soldiers!!! Because they are fun to break (and easy to animate)!


----------



## Shiriko (Aug 2, 2008)

PKBitchGirl said:


> Rachel Weisz declined to be in the movie because she felt she was too young to have a 21 year old son and she didn't want people thinking she was old



...wat? That's... wow. That's hilarious.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Aug 2, 2008)

The thing is Rachel herself is old enough to have a 21 year old son


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Aug 2, 2008)

PKBitchGirl said:


> Rachel Weisz declined to be in the movie because she felt she was too young to have a 21 year old son and she didn't want people thinking she was old



I've read that it was due to "creative differences" in the screenplay that caused her to decline in reprising her role.

Anyway, I still have mixed feelings about this one, and one of the main reasons is because Rachel Weisz is not in it. Like Shiriko said, it may just be like The Scorpion King and wouldn't be exactly up to par with the first two movies.


----------



## Shiriko (Aug 2, 2008)

It isn't. D: It really did suck.


----------



## Ibun (Aug 2, 2008)

Frankly I am not surprised. I have little faith in anything starring Brendan Frasier. D:


----------



## desiring_change (Aug 2, 2008)

PKBitchGirl said:


> The thing is Rachel herself is old enough to have a 21 year old son



Yeah, but only just (Weiss is 37). Maybe she didn't want people thinking she was Britney's sister.


----------



## virus (Aug 2, 2008)

I heard this movie was gonna be fail. Most sequels are fail, designed to pull in money not ratings.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 2, 2008)

I TOLD YOU SO.

*does his I TOLD YOU SO dance*


----------



## SprAckeR (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm not suprised AT ALL...the minute I saw th previews I knew t was gonna suck crusty old man balls


----------



## Little_Dragon (Aug 2, 2008)

Shiriko said:


> The yeti's are adorable.



Yeti field goal for the win.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 3, 2008)

Lack of Imhotep = instant fail


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 3, 2008)

Confused the heck out of me when I saw this random actress in the previews...and I was thinking.  Where's Rachel?  

Then I heard how 'random actress' was playing Evelyn and I thought 'oooo...that can't be good'.  Kind of a weisz fan here.  Loved her in "The Fountain" and "Enemy at the Gates".  Holy crap, can she act.  *and she's also very pretty ^_^*

And the 21 year old son???  WTF?  Come on...sixteen is a good number!  Wat, is there a nudie scene because the script can't hold it's own?  s'got dragons!  Martial Arts!  Jet Li!  And Dragons!!!

Crap.  I was gonna see that.  Thanks for saving me 10 bucks *S*.  I'll go see Mamma Mia instead ^_^


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 3, 2008)

Shiriko said:


> He's a dragon for all of 20 seconds



I wont bother then.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 3, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> Confused the heck out of me when I saw this random actress in the previews...and I was thinking.  Where's Rachel?
> 
> Then I heard how 'random actress' was playing Evelyn and I thought 'oooo...that can't be good'.  Kind of a weisz fan here.  Loved her in "The Fountain" and "Enemy at the Gates".  Holy crap, can she act.  *and she's also very pretty ^_^*
> 
> ...



Dark Knight. Go see the Dark Knight.

Only worthwhile movie playing I'd say.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 3, 2008)

It's on the list of movies to see.  Whether I'll get a chance to see DK before it leaves the theatre is another matter, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed *G*.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Aug 3, 2008)

OK, so I got to see this yesterday for a family outing, and here's what I have to say: it was better than I expected. I actually don't think it's all that bad. Sure, there were some minor flaws here and there (like the fact that the actress replaced Rachel Weisz (though she seemed to have done a fair job in her performance as Evelyn) and some of the CGI), but hey, at least it turned out to be better than I thought it would. I think it's worth seeing for fun and not an absolutely mandatory summer movie to see (unlike "Batman: The Dark Knight." )

I know that there are many of you who think that this film would kind of suck. I did, too, at first, but my perception totally changed when I actually went to see it. I understand how difficult it is to judge a film based on the promotional material, but you'd be surprised at how your judgment could change once you actually go and see it for yourself.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Aug 3, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> Crap.  I was gonna see that.  Thanks for saving me 10 bucks *S*.  I'll go see Mamma Mia instead ^_^



You should, it's got Mamma Weasley in it and she sings!


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm going to see it because I got the â‚¬20/month unlimited Cineworld pass. As many movies as I can see for â‚¬20/mth! And considering a single adult ticket is â‚¬10 this is very good value.

I'm also going to see X-Files and Hellboy 2 next week, hope they're good.

Mummy3 looks watchable at least


----------



## IzzyRedPanda (Aug 5, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> Lack of Imhotep = instant fail


 
I agree XD




Although I kinda like Brendan Fraser :/

I dunno I havent seen the new one yet, I liked the first one.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 11, 2008)

So wait, the dragon's only there for a second? Lame. That's the only reason I was going to see the movie.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 11, 2008)

virus said:


> I heard this movie was gonna be fail. Most sequels are fail, designed to pull in money not ratings.



Uh...The Dark Knight was a sequel and it pulled in success.


----------



## BubbleFox (Aug 11, 2008)

Ew 20seconds thats it.. lol man! i was hoping for so much more :[


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 11, 2008)

Shiriko said:


> ._. Ugh. I miss the first two so bad, after seeing this. It's on scale with the Scorpian King, in way of complete fail. Random actor switches (His wife is suddenly different) and horrid acting at times.
> 
> The yeti's are adorable. For someone who can turn into mythical creatures, and control the elements, Jet Li sure does suck. D: He's a dragon for all of 20 seconds, and some funky thing for another 20 seconds.
> 
> Yeah... no. Crappy movie, I shoulda gone and seen the Dark Knight again (IMAX! <3) instead. ._.



Dark Knight was WAY BETTER at IMAX


----------



## Malic (Aug 14, 2008)

I though it was rather good for just another action film. Hardly lived up to the first ones but I wouldn't say that it was really bad. It had some good scenes and that's all I really was looking for when I went to see it.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 14, 2008)

virus said:


> I heard this movie was gonna be fail. Most sequels are fail, designed to pull in money not ratings.


The entire Lord of the Rings series, the first 3 movies of the Batman series (1989-1995), the Matrix series (Fuck you the second and third movies were awesome), the Die Hard series, The Dark Knight, Scary Movie 1 & 2... 

There are more good sequals than people realize. I mean, with the Lord of the Rings series every movie got better as they went along. 1 < 2 < 3. That stereotype doesn't work all of the time.


----------

